# Deadpool - Erster deutscher Trailer in der Uncut-Version



## FlorianStangl (21. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool - Erster deutscher Trailer in der Uncut-Version* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deadpool - Erster deutscher Trailer in der Uncut-Version


----------



## kidou1304 (21. August 2015)

okayy...ich glaube den muss ich sehen


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. August 2015)

Must see!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2015)

Avocado! ^^


----------



## bandicood (21. August 2015)

Bei der deutschen Version kommt irgendwie nicht so der Raynolds flair rüber finde ich. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch schon zu viel in der originalen Fassung gesehen. So doer so ein musst see!


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. August 2015)

Hat Colossus nur nen Kurzauftritt oder spielt der ne größere Rolle im Film? In den X-Men Filmen kam er bislang jedenfalls deutlich zu kurz.


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kidou1304 (21. August 2015)

naja finde nich das Colossus nen signifikanter Marvelheld is^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. August 2015)

Haha teilweise sogar besser als der Englische Trailer.


----------



## kidou1304 (21. August 2015)

"ahhhh...heute abend mach ichs mir selbst!"....xD


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2015)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> "ahhhh...heute abend mach ichs mir selbst!"....xD



Von Onanieren wird man blind !!!


----------



## kidou1304 (21. August 2015)

hast schon den trailer gesehn?


----------

